# Some new snakes just in



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

We just received some new species for our venom room. Few pics here of some of them with more to follow shortly! See what you think 

*Vipera palaestinae*



















*Echis coloratus*










*Cerastes vipera*



















Hope you like them, will get some pics of the others very soon


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking good Pete.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent animals Peter, just out of interest, Palestine Vipers are now in the genus Daboia, the same as Russells Vipers and a couple of species that used to be in Macrovipera. Good luck with them, I have a pair of Palestines, and they can get quite "lively".
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice! :2thumb:

The Palestine is gorgeous! :mf_dribble:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

im clueless when it comes to dwa snakes but is that last pic a sidewinder? its absolutley stunning either way lol


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

Big fan of the Palestine, feeding time should be "fun".....

Sidewinder is usually used to refer to the US species Crotalus cerastes, this however, is an African species and while it does side wind, so do several other species that live on desert sands. Common names are not exactly helpful. :2thumb:

HMHB


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments and replies. Will be getting pics of the other new ones in soon too!


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Cracking Stuff!


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Brian, we were actually talking about that the other day. Thanks for the advice!
Cheers


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Some nice looking ones there. Out of interest are these imported from the MiddleEast? They look fat and healthy, robust. Good luck with these.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

50%man50%biscuit said:


> Big fan of the Palestine, feeding time should be "fun".....
> 
> Sidewinder is usually used to refer to the US species Crotalus cerastes, this however, is an African species and while it does side wind, so do several other species that live on desert sands. Common names are not exactly helpful. :2thumb:
> 
> HMHB


cheers for the info :2thumb:

when i saw it i thought it was the same or similar to the one that was on life in coldblood i think it was(only watched it the other week lol) but again its a fabulous looking thing: victory:


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Peter,
Just an afterthought, there is currently no anti-venom in the country for Daboia palaestinae so take care when handling them, ( I know you do anyway: victory.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

tigersnake said:


> Hi Peter,
> Just an afterthought, there is currently no anti-venom in the country for Daboia palaestinae so take care when handling them, ( I know you do anyway: victory.
> Cheers,
> Brian.


some nice new stuff pete you have there.like above take care.:2thumb:


----------

